# How Much is too much toe/heel overhang(pictures)



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi

I bought some new boots last night (Ride Anthem Boa) size 9

After putting them into my bindings it seems they hang of the board to much,but I'm no expert and want to double check with everybody.

Here's some pictures

I really don't want to buy a new setup untill next season,just hope the boots aren't to big for my K2 juju snowboard.

(yeah shes old school)

Don't even know when the Plasma bindings stoped


----------



## RyCan3 (Feb 15, 2010)

nah dude... you're straight. a good test is to strap your boot in and tilt the board til the boot touches and look at the angle of your board. My boots hang over way further than this and I have zero toe/heel drag.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

dude, do a sideways shot, then tilt your board to see how much you have to tilt to have the boot touch. That would be a pretty extreme angle I bet!

The way you have them, from what I understand is much better than having the board overall wider than the boots. You have better control with a little toe/heel hang. Just make sure your toe overhang and your heel overhang is exactly the same or as close as possible. Adjust the bindings until you make that happen.

GL


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

I did what you guys said with my bindings at double (Neg)

The board has to be at an almost true 90 for the toe to even touch,seeing as you snowboard at maybe a 45 going aggressive in turns i will be fine i hope.


----------

